# Rest in Peace Princess Pow Wow



## TinysMom

I know I know...as a breeder...I suffer more losses than most folks. Some of them - really hurt a lot.

This is Pow Wow....during her last few months she got the nickname "Princess Pow Wow"..






I also called her "Princess Pouts a Lot" too. 

I knew we were going to lose her - she'd had wry neck and stasis and was recovering when she took a turn for the worse. Last night she slept in my arms from about 2:30 am until 6 am...and then today I put off a mystery shop so I could stay home with her and be with her. I actually was hoping she'd make it through this....she ate part of a carrot this morning.

I held her off and on most of last night and today - but I put her down to come check my email around 1 pm or so. When I went back in my bedroom about 1:20....she was gone. She was holding onto my nightgown with her teeth (I'd put it in the basket with her to keep her company).

I'm bawling my eyes out - there's so much I want to say about her - but right now I can't stop crying long enough to put words together. 

We thought she'd beaten the wry neck...she was doing laps in her pen, etc. But I know things can happen.....rabbits can take a turn for the worse very quickly..and she did.

Binky free baby - I'll write a better tribute when I can see the monitor again....right now - I'm just crying too dang much.

Mama


----------



## ThatsMySimi

I am so sorry to hear about your loss... And I am so sorry that I really dont know anything that can help with the pain...  

Binky Free Beautiful Little girl! Your mama misses you.:rainbow:


----------



## ellissian

I'm so very sorry Peg, poor Pow Wow. :bigtears:

Binky free beautiful girl, go find Ginger x :rainbow:


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry Peg 

....binky free little princess. 
ray::rainbow:

~Jim


----------



## undergunfire

Not Pow Wow . She was a sweet little girl, even though she put up such a fight to take her meds!


May you rest in peace, sweet Pow Wow. Say hello to Ginger up there in bunny heaven :rainbow::anotherbun.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks everyone - I'm still in shock over this. I made myself go out and do my mystery shop that was scheduled and I've got to do the report (online) but I have to call in two shops from yesterday before 5:30 pm my time - and I can't stop crying when I'm in the house. I mean...literally....I can not stop the tears. 

I was crying so hard earlier that Robin heard me in her room (the room Amy stayed in) and she came out to hug me.....but that's how loud I guess I was (my desk is right by where her bed is).

I want to scream - its not fair. She fought through so much and a week or so ago she was running around her NIC pen (pink and black panels even) and doing laps and just being such a little character. 

And now she's.....gone.

Oh well - I have to stop this - I have to pull myself together long enough to phone in two shops and then let Art know if I want to go out and celebrate our anniversary when he gets home from work tonight. I don't think I can handle it ... a celebration right now.

I'm sorry to dump on you folks...I am just....numb....heartbroken....

I really thought she was gonna make it after all. She ate a carrot this morning and everything...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

RIP sweet Pow Wow.


----------



## ellissian

I'm sorry again Peg.

Milly died on my birthday and my in-laws were coming down to take me out for lunch. Going out was the last thing I wanted to do.......but I went for the sake of my kids really. I did'nt enjoy myself and was amazed I managed to hold back the tears, but it sort of took my mind off things. I like you could'nt stop the tears when I was at home.....maybe itwill help you a little, just for a short time.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Peg, I am so sorry . Poor little girl gave it all she had, but I guess she just had to leave. At least her last hours were spent being loved and comforted. I am thinking of you.

Jan


----------



## Sealy

I am so very very sorry Peg. Bless Pow Wow's heart. 
Dump, vent and cry on us all you want and need to. I'm sure I speak for everyone here on that. We have big broad shoulders.
Warm gentle hugs to you, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
Binky Free Princess 'Pouts A Lot"  Have a safe Journey to the Bridge. 

~Sealy


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news.

Binky Free Pow Wow.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Bunnicula

*TinysMom wrote: *


> and then let Art know if I want to go out and celebrate our anniversary when he gets home from work tonight. I don't think I can handle it ... a celebration right now.


Oh, Peg...I'm at a loss for words. I want to say how sorry I am for your loss and also say Happy Anniversary at the same time. What mixed emotions you must have.

We found ourselves euthanizing a kitty on a night when we had an obligation to go out with some folks later that night. I could not stop crying. I knew I had to go...and did, but all I thought about was our sweet Rebound.

Pow Wow was so beautiful. She had to know how deeply you love her - you were holding her so much through her last days.

Again, you have my heart-felt sympathy.

Binky free, Pow Wow! :bunnyangel:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## myLoki

I'm so sorry, Peg. I'm very very sad for you. 

t.


----------



## Butterfinger

Very very sorry to hear about this 
Binky free, poor little Pow Wow...

It always hurts the most to lose the ones with the most spunk and the best will to live... I had a lizard like that, and she'd always make us laugh with her energy and fantastic personality, but she died on Halloween day last year. Can't say I'll look at Halloween parties the same again :? 
So don't push yourself into anything you don't feel like you're ready for, even if you feel obligated. It might just make things all more difficult for you, and everyone. 
I cried for my lizard for a month straight. So don't feel bad if you just need some time to cry :hug:
We're all here for you :hug2::hug2:

~Diana and Butter


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a gorgeous girl, and obviously was well loved. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.Binky-free Princess Pow-wow.:angelandbunny:ray:


----------



## Michaela

Oh Peg, I am so sorry, I remember you saying how close you were getting to Pow Wow not so long ago. :cry2

Binky free at the Bridge little cutie:rainbow:, you were loved so much by your mama :hug1.


----------



## Pamela Moses

so sorry about your loss we have been through stasis with bubbles and lost him the other day


----------



## bat42072

i am so sorry...

rip sweet baby


----------



## Haley

How are you holding up today, Peg? 

Ive been thinking of you and praying for you during this difficult time. I know its been a rough year for you. I know how much you loved Pow Wow and how much you fought for her. She fought hard too for so long and through so much. She was a brave girl. Im sure she knew how much you loved her-you did more than anyone could ask to keep her comfortable in her times of need.

Let us know if you need anything, even just to talk. We're here for you :hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

This morning has been really rough on me. Waking up without her....it was really lonely. I still have to deal with Cordelia (another doe that got wry neck - and she was no where near Pow Wow when she got it). 

All day yesterday I was angry - why Pow Wow....why couldn't it have been Cordelia who passed away? Pow Wow was...special. She IS special - even if it is only in my heart. I found myself yelling at God, "You took the wrong bunny. You took my precious and left the twerp...".

But late last night - as I dealt with Cordelia for her last feeding before bedtime...I cuddled her a bit closer and cried some. Today I held her and petted her for a bit and got over my anger. So what if I still have the Twerp and God has my precious....I'll live. 

This morning I had a job interview for a job working from home....and I had to talk about being self-reliant and professional and stuff like that. I teared up as I shared with her how yesterday I lost a favorite rabbit - but I had a commitment (mystery shop) to do and I made myself go out and do it - and then I made myself stop crying long enough to get all of my reports called in, etc. I explained that is what professionalism is to me....putting aside what I'm feeling at the moment...to get the job done that I was commited to do.

The interviewer was almost in tears and she said, "I just want to tell you I'm sorry for your loss."

Oh - and I got a job offer too!

Anyway - I guess that when I lost Ginger - the grief was so all-encompassing that I almost couldn't function. But now...I'm getting to the point where I grieve...but I make myself get up and do what I HAVE to do...even if I don't want to. (I have a second interview this afternoon in an hour).

But yes - it hurts - really badly right now. I so much want to hold Pow Wow again.

However, after seeing her the last night before she passed away - I was ready to let her go. (I was for a bit - then she ate a carrot that morning and I thought, "Wow...we pulled through again"). I didn't want to see her hurt anymore...I didn't want to see her in pain.

So I'm going to close this with a story about Pow Wow. Over the next few days and weeks I may post some stories in here about her as I think about them.

Pow Wow came into our house from the 2006 Lionhead Nationals convention. I had pre-purchased her and knew she was coming - but I also got some other rabbits from that convention (hint...too many rabbits).

I had two siamese sables that I purchased - Pow Wow - and a buck.

When we got home - we were frantic to get the bunnies unloaded (we were exhausted) and so we put all the rabbits in cages. At that time - I didn't have as many rabbits and the boys were mainly in one area and the girls in another area - although there were some situations where I had boys beside girls because they got along so well and they had different style cages so they couldn't breed between the bars.

Well - everytime I went to feed the boys - this really friendly siamese sable came up to greet me. I would pet "him" and talk to him and love on him. I didn't check the tattoo or anything (I knew I'd bought a siamese sable buck)....and I kept telling "him" how I was looking forward to breeding him ... with his awesome personality.

Then one day - this lovely buck was nesting...and I thought I saw a bit of fur. I was in shock - so I checked the tattoo and realized - this buck was my doe POW WOW...and not my buck from another breeder. I quickly gave HER hay and stuff...but she lost the kits anyway.

I know..you're wondering how she was pregnant - right? Well....when I bought her - she was bred about 10 days before Nationals. She actually had the kits on day 28 and they didn't make it (all the other does (and a siamese sable buck) had received their nestboxes the day before).

Anyway - that is my first rememberance of Pow Wow - how SWEET and loving she was...and how much she loved pets...to the point - that I really thought she was a buck because she had a buck's outgoing and friendly personality.

Boy...did I have a lot to learn...

But that's another story...for another time. And I need to prepare for my next interview...

Peg*



Haley wrote: *


> How are you holding up today, Peg?
> 
> Ive been thinking of you and praying for you during this difficult time. I know its been a rough year for you. I know how much you loved Pow Wow and how much you fought for her. She fought hard too for so long and through so much. She was a brave girl. Im sure she knew how much you loved her-you did more than anyone could ask to keep her comfortable in her times of need.
> 
> Let us know if you need anything, even just to talk. We're here for you :hug2:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Oh Peg, im so sorry.

If theres anything I can do, let me know.

Binky Free Beautiful Princess Pow Wow x

:rainbow:


----------



## polly

I am so sorry Peg i just saw this thread. Sending:hug1ray:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy

[align=center]











[/align]


----------



## MsBinky

I'm sorry for your loss. Being a good breeder won't make you insensitive to these special creatures. Big hugs ink iris:


----------



## undergunfire

I had a dream about Pow Wow last night that I thought I should share....

Her and Marlin were hopping around my bedroom floor last night and I woke up to Marlin saying "MOMMY! MOMMY! MOMMY! I think Pow Wow needs some of those magical cherrios to help her feel better!" in this cute little boy bunny voice.

Marlin goes nuts over cherrios, they are his new thing.


I woke up scared and mumbled and snuggled up to Ryan. It was a freaky dream, in a way. I am not sure if I would have had this dream, if I had not met Pow Wow. Was it my first day there, Peg, that I asked why she was "scanning" around the room and you said that rabbits of that color do that, but then later noticed that she was scanning just a little too much for it to be normal?




Pow Wow was such a sweet beautiful little girl .


----------



## TinysMom

Yes - it was your first day here and you noticed that about her. I had been going in to see her before you came because something seemed off for a few days ahead of that - but I couldn't figure it out. She wasn't tilting at the time (and really - she wasn't tilting when you saw her that first time). 

I miss her so badly - it is time for me to go deal with Cordelia and I'm missing Pow Wow so much. She loved her carrots - I loved to watch her eat them and feed them to her. Its hard now to try to work with Cordelia because I miss Pow Wow so much.

Oh well....maybe another story in the next few days...

Peg*

undergunfire wrote:*


> Was it my first day there, Peg, that I asked why she was "scanning" around the room and you said that rabbits of that color do that, but then later noticed that she was scanning just a little too much for it to be normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pow Wow was such a sweet beautiful little girl .


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I'm so sorry Peg. With you getting these jobs right now, this really has to be so very hard. It will make you stronger though in the long run, I guess God wants you to be Ironman, someone we can all look up to in more ways than one. I'll look forward to more stories, yours are always so great. Take care of yourself.

RIP Princess:rainbow:


----------



## TinysMom

Well, I thought I'd share another story about Pow Wow today. Some of you will probably remember it if you've been around a while.

I loved Pow Wow - she was one of my favorite does. She was so friendly most of the time and just so pretty. One of my goals was to have babies from her because I knew they would be just like her (is anyone here laughing yet??). Oh wait -that will be a later story..

Well - when she had her first litter - they were all stillborn and I think a bit early. I followed the advice of other breeders and rebred her shortly after she lost the litter. Her next litter was....all stillborn. She looked so sad. I tried to foster to her - but it was a no go. She just didn't want to nurse the babies at all - I think she knew they weren't hers (so they went back to their original mama).

I gave her a month off and then rebred her one more time. I was also breeding some other does (so I'd have foster moms available). I was heartbroken when I checked her nest for her third litter and all were dead. 

I think that was one of my hardest days with her - because she nudged my hand and looked at her babies and nudged my hand again. I think she thought I could fix it...that I could make them better. After all - I did other things for her - I brought her food and treats - I cleaned her liter box. Certainly I could fix this....couldn't I?

I took the dead babies out and left her in her cage for a bit and I went to check on the other does. I had an idea in mind.

I'd have to go back in the forum and read about it because I don't remember if it was that day or the day after (or if Sundae had her babies the day before Pow Wow had hers) - but whenever it happened....Sundae had NINE babies.

I kept thinking about Pow Wow and how she was still grieving for her babies...and thinking about how Sundae had NINE babies. Certainly Sundae wouldn't mind sharing...would she? But would Pow Wow do a better job of fostering this time?

I took Pow Wow out of her cage while I made a little nest in there and put some babies in there. I don't remember if I gave her three or four babies - once again - I'd have to go back to my thread to check it out. But I made sure that they smelled like her (I'd petted her first and then petted them with her scent on my hands). I thought about using the vanilla trick - but she seemed to be wanting HER babies and I wanted them to smell like her.

Bless her heart - Pow Wow was ecstatic to get back in her cage and find *LIVE* babies wriggling around in her nest. I think they had been born the day before now that I think about it...

She looked at me and at the babies and at me and the babies. She smelled the babies and they SMELLED like her.

I think she _almost_ binkied in her cage. She was so happy to have babies. I was happy for her and for that day she would come to greet me whenever I opened the door and almost preen herself as if to say, "*See what I did*?" 

I didn't have the heart to tell her they weren't hers. I think maybe she thought I'd brought her babies back to life. Until that night.....

That night I went to bed knowing that she had X babies to take care of and if she fed them during the night and stuff - she'd get to keep them. I was a bit nervous because even though she seemed attached to them - what if she rejected them? 

Well - the next morning I got up and one of the first things I did was to check Pow Wow's cage. She didn't have X babies anymore. She had X+1 baby...and it was ALIVE and wriggling and nice and big. ALL of the babies had full tummies too.

Needless to say - the decision was made. Pow Wow was going to get to keep the foster babies AND her baby. 

If I thought she was proud the day before - that was nothing. I think by this time she'd figured out she was fostering - because she was _*ECSTATIC*_ at her babies. She would come to check me out if I came to the cage - but as soon as I opened the door - she would CHARGE me. I think there was something about knowing that HER baby was in there and alive that she went from being a sweetie - to being a MOTHER who had to protect HER young. :shock:

When I checked the baby a few days later - I noticed that she had overcleaned its back foot and it was missing the front 1/3 or so. Still yet...the baby was fine other than that.

Pow Wow was an _*excellent*_ mother - just like I knew she would be. She loved all of the babies - but frequently, you'd find her cuddled up next to _*HER*_ baby or her baby would be sleeping on top of her head. The two had a very close relationship compared to all of the other babies in the cage w/ her.

Unfortunately - Pow Wow's personality changed a bit after being a mother - and I'll share about that in another post sometime. 

But I will never forget the look on Pow Wow's face when she suddenly discovered LIVE babies in her nest....how happy she was and how she was so thankful to me. She really wanted to be a mother so badly.

I'll also never forget her pride at having HER baby. She knew which one was hers ... and she was so pleased that she had one and it was alive.

Oh - and she never had stillborn kits again.....

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

I love that story.


----------



## polly

ohhhhhhhhh thats so lovely


----------



## TinysMom

I'm wondering if maybe I should make this a celebration of her life.....instead of grieving over her death.

So with that in mind...here are pictures of her little girl that was born and raised with the foster litter...














Peg


----------



## TinysMom

By the way - here are some of the babies that were born at the same time - when they all got put together in the weanling pen. Some of these (I forget which) are the ones Pow Wow fostered.......maybe you can understand how she KNEW which baby was hers?????





























And for those of you who are wondering - yes - there is a NON-Lionhead in there.....in fact more than one - but there might only be one in the photos..

Peg


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> And for those of you who are wondering - yes - there is a NON-Lionhead in there.....in fact more than one - but there might only be one in the photos..





*JENSON?! JENSON?!* 


IS THAT YOUUUUUU :bouquet:?


----------



## TinysMom

Yes Amy....that is Jenson.

Wasn't he cute as a baby?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hi Peg those are beautiful pictures of Beautiful Babies. 

Now here's a real dumb question. Why are some so much more Fluffier? Will the younger ones look like that when they get older? 

Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## undergunfire

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Yes Amy....that is Jenson.
> 
> Wasn't he cute as a baby?



Yes, he was and still is very cute :hearts:.


----------



## TinysMom

The fluffier ones are the "teddy" style lionheads - they look almost like a Jersey Wooly or an Angora (well - not that wooly) or something like that. I'm not really familiar w/ other breeds to tell you what they'll look like.

Sometimes they will shed out to look like a lionhead should look (it may take 8-12 months) and other times....well...you get a puffball!

Peg*

SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hi Peg those are beautiful pictures of Beautiful Babies.
> 
> Now here's a real dumb question. Why are some so much more Fluffier? Will the younger ones look like that when they get older?
> 
> Susan:runningrabbit:


----------



## myLoki

*Something like this puffball?







t.



TinysMom wrote: *


> The fluffier ones are the "teddy" style lionheads - they look almost like a Jersey Wooly or an Angora (well - not that wooly) or something like that. I'm not really familiar w/ other breeds to tell you what they'll look like.
> 
> Sometimes they will shed out to look like a lionhead should look (it may take 8-12 months) and other times....well...you get a puffball!
> 
> Peg*
> 
> SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Peg those are beautiful pictures of Beautiful Babies.
> 
> Now here's a real dumb question. Why are some so much more Fluffier? Will the younger ones look like that when they get older?
> 
> Susan:runningrabbit:
Click to expand...


----------



## TinysMom

Yep. What is really amazing though - is that her mama is NOT at all like that and her littermates are not like that. I really thought she would LOSE that and tone down into looking like a lionhead with the traditional mane, etc. She still could for that matter.

But her mom is really sleek and her littermates are sleek and she used to be sleek until one day when she just sorta poofed out...

Peg
*

myLoki wrote: *


> *Something like this puffball?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t.
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bunnicula

Oh, Peg, your story of Pow Wow as a mama has brought me to tears. Poor girl losing two litters...that must have been so hard on her (and you). I am looking forward to more stories of her life. Thanks for sharing them!

-Mary Ellen


----------



## TinysMom

I was going back through old forum posts about Pow Wow and found some to share...

From shortly after she had the kits and was fostering...

Pow Wow is an awesome mama - but I caught hernursing her babies twice today....and that was after nursing themduring the middle of the night.

I think she knocks over her nestbox or something and they come crawlingout and looking around and she nurses them again. All I know is after feeding them during the night - she fed them again around noon today.

Then I was feeding later (suppertime) and heard some cooing sortof. She was chattering to her babies and calling them over to her - the nestbox was knocked over AGAIN and it had been in a corner so she had to do it....

I'm just wondering if she nurses them so much 'cause she's bored...

(Sundae isn't doing as well and I'm thinking about adding one or two ofher babies to Pow Wow since Pow Wow is already fostering three from thelitter. They were born last Wednesday night orThursday....would she be able to handle more babies if they were added?I thought I might add one from Sundae's five (she lost one of herbabies). Sundae originally had nine babies....

Peg

And here are the posts from when she gave birth and I fostered kits to her...

I have a very sweet lionhead doe named Pow Wow -I got her at Lionhead Nationals and I just love her. Like the majorityof lionheads I've experienced - she has a wonderful personality and iscurious and friendly and just....well....special.

When I bought her - she had been bred for me. She lost her first litter as they were born early and they were just too small to survive. 

She lost her second litter too....if I remember right - they were small and sickly.

Today....she lost her third litter. She only had two babies this time and they were a good size...but it looked like maybe she had a bit of a hard time delivering them and they were stretched out and sort of narrow. I'm probably not explaining it right.

I think I'm concerned about her ability to breed and have a litter born alive.

What really concerned me though was her attitude after she lost her litter. She didn't have them in her nest (which was beautiful) and whenI took them out of her cage - she tried to attack me (very unusual for her). I showed them to her and let her sniff them after she tried to attack me and she sort of turned away and almost went and hid in her nest. She normally comes to see me at the door - but now she won't come near me and just holds her head down and won't even look at me.

Meanwhile, another doe, Sundae had NINE babies. Actually - she had five of them yesterday and I was looking today and realized there were NINE babies in there now. 

I hope I did the right thing - I took 3 of Sundae's babies and put themin Pow Wow's nest. She mainly sits in her cage and looks at the nest.It does look like she has covered them up a bit better than I did - andif they aren't fed in the morning, I'll have plenty of time to give them back to Sundae...but I want to give Pow Wow the chance to be a mom because this time she was really prepared for it and really seemed excited about her nest and stuff. I know...it sounds crazy. 

But my question here is....if you were me - would you try to rebreed her again at some point - or just not use her for breeding anymore? She has a great personality to be a mother - but I don't want to put herlife at risk. I really do love her.

I guess part of my dilemna is that to me - she is such a special rabbit that I wish I could have a baby out of her - but I'm thinking that I may just keep her to be a pet.....

I was hoping maybe someone else had dealt with this and could share.


NEXT MESSAGE:

Hmm....I'm trying to figure out how to share this.

I put three babies in with Pow Wow last night. When I went back later to check on them - she growled at me and had covered them up betterwith her fur....so I figured I had a good chance that she would accept them. 

I did try to pick her up and check her to make sure she was done having babies but she fought me so hard and she looked fine so I put her back in the cage. I am horrible at palpating anyway.

I just looked in the cage a few minutes ago and there aren't three babies in the nest....there are ....

FOUR 

babies.

SHE HAD ANOTHER ONE - AND IT IS ALIVE and HEALTHY!

I'm so psyched. I can tell this one apart as the others are tort and broken tort and this one is much darker.

I just had to share. I didn't get to pick them up and check them for being fed but they looked good from what I saw and I'm going to checkthem later tonight.

Oh - and she sort of growled at me again - which is very much unlikeher as she normally comes to see me at the door......but I'm taking that to mean she's going to be a good mama.

Peg

NEXT MESSAGE:

Oh - I have to share.

I was just feeding in the rabbitry and Pow Wow came right up to me again and let me pet her. As long as I didn't put my hand near her nest- she was fine with me and she even ate out of my hand for a minute. 

As soon as I put my hand towards the nestbox...she brushed it away withher head. I told her I was sorry but I had to check on her babies...andI cooed at her while I looked at them briefly.

ALL FOUR are fed and look fat and healthy. I've talked to both Art & Robin and neither of them put another kit in with her (I wasn't sure as we had a kit somehow get out of the nestbox and onto the floor early this am and Robin found it and put it back with its mama -I think it is because mama had knocked the nestbox on its side by mistake after feeding).

I'm so happy about this and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that her kit does well as it may be my only chance to get something out of her.

But I'm especially happy that my sweetie is back.

Peg

NEXT MESSAGE:

Well, I thought I'd just share a quick update. I just got done looking at the babies again (sort of).

Mama is just as sweet as can be - as long as I'm feeding her or giving her a treat and not going near her babies. 

She doesn't bite me if I go near them but she tries to stand guard and not let me near them. She lays beside her nest almost all the time and I frequently see her stretch a bit - sort of peek in at them....and then settle down again. I swear she's saying to herself, "I finally did it.....I knew I could get it right."

All the babies are being nursed and one in particular looks very fat.One of them isn't as fat and I may take mama out tonight with that one baby to see if she will nurse it some extra....

I'm just so excited - to have a kit out of Pow Wow - to have her be ok- and just for her to have the chance of being a mom. She just acts like she's pleased with herself...which sounds crazy probably but she'sjust so expressive usually.

Peg

I think it was right after this post that she started charging me and she continued to do so off and on (mostly on it seems like) for a while...

I just HAVE to share this....it was so cute.

I guess maybe a baby was still attached to Pow Wow when she jumped out of the nest today because when I checked on her....there was a baby out of the nest.

It was tucked between her front feet and she was holding her head just above it. I talked to her for a minute or two before I opened the cage and she stayed with the baby till I put my hand in there.

Then...she didn't growl at me - but she nosed me towards the baby as if saying, "Ok...you can pick this one up".

When I picked it up - it was just as warm as could be - as if it was still in the nestbox....

I KNEW she'd make a great mama....I'm so proud of her!

Peg

AND FINALLY....

I thought I'd share a quick update on Pow Wow....

She's an AWESOME mommy.....so good with her kids. She's a bit frustrated right now - their eyes have started to open (3 of the 4 have open eyes) and they have gotten OUT of the nestbox and are following her around. 

I put them back in the nestbox - only to have _*her*_ baby climb right back out again and wander around.

I love babies at this age.....and it is so good to see her with them.I'm so glad I let her foster some babies and I'm so glad she had theone of her own. I may try to share pictures later on....

Peg

~~~~

I'm SO glad I posted those things in the rabbitry area - now I have them to remember her by.

Her life was so short - but she brought me so much joy....

I'll share more later!

Peg


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Peg, I am sorry to hear about Princess Pow Wow, she sure is beautiful and I love her wee lil one too. 

The story is very touching as well.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh Peg...my heart goes out to you...I so wish I could log onto Messenger so I could REALLY talk to you...but alas, such is not something I can do here at the library.

Are you okay? Send me an email, ok?

All my love and hugs,

Rosie*

P.S. I will continue my prayers for you...


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Pow Wow.....I'm missing you (and Ginger) this weekend. You know "Princess" Cordelia may be a dark siamese sable like you - but she doesn't have your personality...except for taking great delight in peeing on me and then smiling at me. What did you do - coach her?

I think some of you girls get sick and then pick your successor so that when you're gone...I have someone else to carry on the tradition of "lets pee on mama".

Sheesh!

Oh well - mama loves you. I'll write more later....I took photos of your buck the other night and I'll post them soon.

Mama


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## PixieMillyMommy

[align=center]



[/align]


----------

